# My 928 TCD with heated hand grips.



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

It was one of those round to it jobs, no cold hands for me this winter.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

i have a HS1132 US model......don't think I can add heated handles to it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice billet transmission stick extension too!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks, wondered who would notice. I also wired directly to the battery for the grips. Putting in a lighted switch so I don't forget to turn them off. When I feel a little more ambitious, I'll hook up a relay to my start switch so I won't need to worry.


----------

